# Those eyes....



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I trimmed Lizzie's bangs for the first time. I bet she is happy that she can see better where Benji's next "pounce attack" is coming from.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh she is so cute! You did a great job cutting her hair, I can see her eyes but it doesn't look too obvious where you cut it! Great!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, she is soooo cute. I just want to hug her! Good job.
Carole


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

oh my gosh, my heart just skipped a beat. really, she's precious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good job! I'm very impressed. You did a great job and she must be saying "so this is what the world looks like." Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oooooohh! That face!!! Precious, precious, precious!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh she looks adorable Poornima! Great job on the cut.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwww..what a SWEET expressive face she has! 

Great job, Poornima!!:clap2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job! Lizzie is just adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice work Poornima, Lizzie is a cutie!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Lizzie's eyes are down right hypnotic!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Awww, Lizzie is so pretty. What a sweet little face. Just want to kiss it!

Great job!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice haircut.
What a cute face.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Excellent job!!

Wow, you guys really have "discovered" the plusses of cutting bangs....it is really not that scary to do....and those eyes, just make you melt!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I tell ya, I just posted on Lina's thread where she cut Kubricks bangs. I just love to see their eyes! Lizzie is so beautiful!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Adorable! Can she avoid the "pounce attacks" now, or just see them coming?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lizzie looks cute as ever! Guess yesterday was national cutting bangs day, huh? LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She is sooooo cute and those eyes !!!!! I need to re-read the thread on cutting the bangs, I just do not have the nerve. But I'm getting inspiration today.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's adorable. Havs have the greatest, expressive eyes.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

OH....what a fantastic job you did! She is just adorable. I need to find the courage to do that too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima,
Lizzie is a beauty and those eyes just make you want to do her bidding always.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great Eyes- especially useful after getting in trouble!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

how could you say "No" to those eyes


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Poornima, Lizzie's eyes just melt the cold right away. She is so cute.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm a little tempted to trim Rufus' bangs too, but I like his hair long and don't want to mess him up! Can I still do topknots, if I trim around his eyes? I love to see his eyes!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Poornima,
Great job on the bangs, I look forward to seeing them next Friday. Christy, you can trim just a small amount of hair that fall over the eyes to create a bang effect and still put the rest up in a topknot if you like. You don't have to trim the whole head. You would put what you like in the topknot and leave some down. You just trim the very front and it gives you a nice bang effect and also helps keep the sun out of his eyes, don't trim it back to far just a little at a time until you get what you like.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words! 

Christy, I first tried the topknots but Lizzie takes the barrettes / hairpins / bands out in a jiffy to chew on them. The choking risk was too high and so I decided to cut the bangs. I actually watched my hairdresser to see how she cuts my bangs to give it layers. I followed the technique with Lizzie, keeping in mind the overall shape of her head and face and how the hair falls at various points. I separated her coat line by line and trimmed it at various lengths. I used round tipped scissors to trim the hair around her eyes and nose (gradually narrowing the bangs around the eyes going away from tip of the nose, so the bangs make a rounded u close near the eyes while the beard, and the hair around the nose keep the natural Havanese look). I hope this makes sense. 

I just didn't worry about messing it up, after all it's hair and it will grow back  In the meantime I can gaze into those sweet eyes


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You did a great job on Lizzie Poomina!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> She is sooooo cute and those eyes !!!!! I need to re-read the thread on cutting the bangs, I just do not have the nerve. But I'm getting inspiration today.


Ok, this is going to sound stupid to all you forum experts, but how do you find threads? About the only thing I know how to do is to click on new posts. 
I need to sit in a corner with a dunce hat on :frusty:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Lizzy's eyes look adorable--I LOVE it when you can see their expressive eyes!

Jan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You certainly did a fantastic job .. Beautiful eyes I may add . I am just to nervous to do it .. 
Maybe when I break down and get the grooming table..


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Ok, this is going to sound stupid to all you forum experts, but how do you find threads? About the only thing I know how to do is to click on new posts.
> I need to sit in a corner with a dunce hat on :frusty:


Jan,
If you look at the very top of the tool bar and click on Search, type in a word or words regarding what you are looking for, it will find the information in all areas.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poonima, with what you said and looking at the picture again, I think I get what you mean. I won't do this today... I'm not quite ready to cut! I sure have thought about it lately though. I like how Lizzies beard an mustache look just the same and the only real difference is you can see her eyes. Thanks for the tips! 

Elaine, I agree with just a little at a time! That way I don't end up in tears with too mcuh done! Yikes!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I love looking at these photos! Lizzie has such beautiful eyes, she is stunning! Great job Poornima! 

I only hope, one day, when I attempt to trim Teddy, it will look as good as your outcome


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Poornima - You do such a great job!! She is beautiful!! I get together with Gracie's sister, Roxie, and her owner. We help each other cut the puppies. The body has really turned out nice, but I know we could use some tips on the face. I will keep your picture close when Gracie gets her 2nd cut. I understand your layering technique, I think. Does this include the sides of the face? Do you cut the beard and hair around the ears also? You do such a great job, and I just want tips from someone with more experience. Also - how long is the first layer above her eye before you taper back on her head? It's hard to tell looking at the picture because it blends so well. 

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> . Does this include the sides of the face? Do you cut the beard and hair around the ears also? You do such a great job, and I just want tips from someone with more experience. Also - how long is the first layer above her eye before you taper back on her head? It's hard to tell looking at the picture because it blends so well.
> 
> Thanks!
> Karen


Thanks for your compliments! This was the first time I trimmed her. So I am a novice at this. I will try to explain how I did it.

I parted Lizzie's hair on top of her head to make eqaul parts on either side. Then pushing back the top layers of hair that fell on her face, I took hold of the bottom layer of hair that was the closest to her eyes, combing it to fit in my fingers, I shaped it to curve naturally over her eyes. If you were to cut it too short, it will stick out and won't look "natural". I then trimmed the next layer of hair on top and trimmed it to blend / taper in with the bottom layer avoiding any gaps.

how long is the first layer above her eye before you taper back on her head? It depends. I adjusted it so that it would follow the natural fall / wave. I didn't cut it across evenly. At some places it is an inch, at others it is slightly longer. It make an upsidedown "U" around her eyes.

I didn't cut on top of her head at all. I didn't trim her ears. The beard too is trimmed very little to accomodate the natural shape but enough to make it look neat.The hair growing closest to the ears, I just trimmed very little to "open up" her eyes but not so much that it would lose the "Hav look". The hair is trimmed so little that if you see Lizzie's face from the side (profile) you will not see her eyes. The hair blends entirely with ears.

I have attached a picture of Lizzie's natural look. If you compare the two pictures, you may get some idea how I tried to maintain the natural look but opening around the eyes.

I hope this helps. I find a bit hard to explain. If you study Gracie's face and see how her hair falls around naurally, you will instinctively get the feel for it and know where to trim. That's how it came to me. 

Good luck!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww Poornima Lizzie looks like a little doll! WHat a cutie!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for the detail. I think I'm beginning to understand with the before picture. As you might be able to see by my avatar - Gracie's face is getting out of control, and I really don't want the maintenance of a full coat, but I want a longer puppy cut. Her hair is a bit wavy (ONLY on the top of her head). I think that weighs her hair down a bit more on top of her head. I'm going to try my best. Afterall, it IS just hair. It will grow back. I have cut it to about 1 inch above her eyes last time, but still the bangs were in her face. I hate to go too short. I think I will just observe her a little more like you recommended and keep trying.

Karen


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Lizzie has the SWEETEST face. That dog would have me wrapped around her little paw....I could deny her nothing! You did a beautiful job, Poornima...it looks so natural.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Poornima. You did such a great job. Her eyes are beautiful.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, look at that face. I love her, Poornima. You are so lucky. Wish I could have two.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the compliments! 

Amy, I hope the wish soon changes to reality :biggrin1: Looks like Biscuit is ready for a baby sister or brother. Go for it!


----------

